# String Variable kopieren



## cindy (25 Juni 2009)

Hallo ich möchte eine String Variable aus einem DB in eine Temp String Variable in einem FC kopieren geht das?


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
na klar geht das ...
du könntest z.B. den String per DBD Stück für Stück übertragen ... ( L ... T ...)
oder du benutzt den SFC20 (Blockmove). Hier mußt du dann nur den *ganzen* Bereich des STRING's handisch antragen (nicht symbolisch).

Gruß
LL


----------



## cindy (25 Juni 2009)

Ja bin gerade dabei mir ANY Zeiger zu bauen mal sehn ob ich es hin bekomme


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Juni 2009)

Wofür ANY-Zeiger bauen ? Willst du das indexiert machen ? 
Was willst du denn genau machen ? Unterschiedliche STRING's in den genannten TEMP-Bereich ?


----------



## cindy (25 Juni 2009)

Na der SFC20 will doch ANY Zeiger haben oder nicht?


----------



## cindy (25 Juni 2009)

So hab es soweit hinbekommen mit sfc20


----------



## cindy (25 Juni 2009)

Das in den Temp Bereich schreiben funktioniert nun wollte ich zwei Strings miteinander vergleichen mit der Funktion FC10 aus der Biblothek das scheint nicht zu gehen. 
Zeigt immer immer an das die beiden Strings gleich sind sind sie aber nicht.


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Juni 2009)

für den Vergleich mußt du die aber nicht aus dem DB heraus-kopieren.
Der String-Vergleich setzt allerdings voraus, dass der String-Header (Byte 0 und Byte 1) richtig beschrieben sind (Byte 0 beinhaltet die deklarierte Länge des Strings, Byte 1 die tatsächlich benutzte Länge desselben. Es ist möglich, dass in einem der beiden oder in beiden kein sinnvoller Wert drin steht ...
Check das doch mal ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## cindy (25 Juni 2009)

Wie kann ich das denn ohne Kopieren machen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Juni 2009)

Du übergibst dem FC10 (am Besten symbolisch) die beiden zu vergleichenden Strings - also in etwa so :
	
	



```
CALL FC10
   S1 := DB4.Test_String_1
   S2 := DB4.Test_String_2
   RET_Val := M10.0
```


----------



## cindy (25 Juni 2009)

Ja stimmt wieder was dazugelernt und vergleich haut jetzt auch hin. Danke


----------

